# Great Lakes Largemouth Series New Division, $5,000 Gurenteed



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

The Great lakes largemouth Series is proud to announce the new Presque Isle division run by Aaron Gast and his father.

We also have 3 other divisions to fish the season. 

The Central Erie Division out of West Harbor, Cleveland and Detroit River.

Here is a link to the schedule page. http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/Schedule.php

This year the Great Lakes Largemouth Series championship is guaranteeing $5,000 to the winning team at the Championship.

Every team who fishes 4 events out of the 23 tournaments available automatically qualifies to the championship!

So check out the schedules, rules and past results on the site. 

We look forward to seeing you at the tournaments this year. 

Dates are up on the site and entries will be available soon!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Thats GREAT.. Can't remember what you guys paid the last 2 seasons but was still pretty good payday for 1 day event.. 

Diffidently another step in the right direction with making the Championship a 2 day event and Guaranteed 5k Payday to win.. Hope to see you this year again.. Just not sure with my work situation what all I will be able to fish..


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Perfection,

$5,000 will make mamma happy.

Our goal is to pay out $10,000 to the winners next season.

See you this summer.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW! I was wondering when you were going to spill the beans. Me and Mama will definately try to fish our 4 this year. Good luck you should do very well with an in state classic payout like that!

Jami Norman OMBTT


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Alum King. 

Your Mamma is a fish catching machine! She deserves all the money!

See you both this summer.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

if you want to fish the Cleveland and the Presque Isle, do you have to "join" the different districts and pay both, separate fees?


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a $50 team membership that allows Your team to fish within any division.

You sign up as a team but you also can use 1 alternate at the events for free.

The alternate does not need to be a member unless he fishes in the Championship. Then the alternate would have to pay a $25 membership. You can not use a alternate at the Championship that did not fish during the season.

If you use a second alternate then the alternate would have to join. 

You can also fish by yourself.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Ohio Ice said:


> We have a $50 team membership that allows Your team to fish within any division.
> 
> You sign up as a team but you also can use 1 alternate at the events for free.
> 
> ...



Ok, thank you very much


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Your Welcome Steelhead, 

You have a a excellent website. 

I might have to try steelhead someday.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone looking for a partner for these please let me know . I am a non boater but will split costs thanks


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Williamonica0124,

Please Pm me your contact info as we had guy's who fished by themselves and are looking for non boater partners.


----------

